# Gran Habano Corojo Gran Robusto No. 5 Cigar Review - WOW



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I picked these and a box of the 2 Siglos on special at selectcigars.net a few weeks ago. After a little rest in the humi I fired one up last night....

Read the full review here: Gran Habano Corojo Gran Robusto No. 5 Cigar Review - WOW


----------

